# Winter Beetle



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello Im Peter, let start off by saying this is my 3rd vw iv owned a mk4 vr6 GTI prior to this and still own a mk4 1.8t GTI that is being turned into a project car this winter. 
So I just bought dark blue 1999 TDI Beetle off of Kijiji for $700; The previous owner bought it with the intentions of swapping the manual transmission and motor into his Jetta but never got around to it. So in turn he knows absolutely nothing of the car or its history…. 
For $700 I obviously knew I would have to do some work. While I was looking at the car it was evident it had been sitting for approximately 1 year (inside). The started was fried so it could only be started if you gave it a little push and it needed a fuse or 2.

After getting it home, we started to do the regular inspection of what it needs.
-Starter (previous start on it was a gas starter; it was fried, what could happen if someone used a gas starter in a tdi? The tdi is meant to use much more power would this cause electrical issues in the future)
-Control arm bushing (the rubber is literally doing nothing). 
-Nail in Front passenger tires leak in rear passenger tire
-Diesel leak out of 4th injector
-ebrake cables (not seized on, simply not holding the car)
-interior (extremely dirty)
-wipers don’t work but I can hear something going on trying to move.
-CCMish (not sure whats exactly going on here but every time I put a fuse in fuse 14 spot it blows, iv tried to unplug the CCM and it still blows, fuse 14 controls all the interior lights, hatch, windows and sunroof. It is also wired into the starter. Because I can’t keep a fuse in there without it blowing I have no use of those electronics and in turn the car wouldn’t start. So we wired a push start to the starter in through the firewall.
So far I haven’t done much but I’ve got it running, replaced the starter, tacked the exhaust hanger back together, changed the oil and swapped some montreal’s for the stock beetle wheels and put some TKO diesel additive in and plugged the diesel leak with a new injector cap. 
I’ll be posting some pictures tonight when I get home. Today Im ordering some parts from German auto tech in Kitchener so far on the list I have. 
-power steering fluid
-Dot 5.1 brake fluid
-G12 coolant
-e brake cables
-r32 front control arm bushings
-air filters 
I will also be inquiring about the wiper set up for the beetle, is it the general mk4 ? or different? Are any parts corresponding? I have access to golf wipers/transmissions/motors and a set of Passat wiper arms that id like to use. I cannot find a used beetle part out anywhere local maybe I should order used parts from the states.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Since you have no clue on the history, I'd get the timing belt changed ASAP. If that goes, so does the engine. I'd also put on a new fuel filter. Those need to be changed every 20k, unlike a gasser. 

As for the starter, a gasser starter just likely wouldn't really be able to get the car going and the starter will likely fry (as you've seen). I don't necessarily think it would cause any other real problems.


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh yeah thanks the fuel filters on the list too.
The gas starter on there was fried, I was just concerned if having the extra power running through the smaller starter not using as much power would cause higher power levels else where.

Because I would really like to figure out my ccm issue or Short.
As for the timing belt it look alright, no chunks missing, a little visible wear. I'd like for it to last until april (then I can do it in the garage when I pull out my gti) avoiding paying my mechanic to do something I can... But who knows


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

It can look fine but still be on its last legs. Plus, who knows how many miles on the other components as well, which can lead to failure as well. I would be having that very high on the priority list if that were me. The TDI engine doesn't take kindly to a failed belt at all.

How many miles on the car?


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah I just got off the phone with my mechanic, I might bring it in to him to do the tbelt. 
The car has 340km btw but the turbo was recently re build (the guy said a bunch of ther stuff was done to but he has no idea)


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Things are going a bit slower than expected, 
I received a set of control arms, Ebrake cables, Fuel Filter, Power steering fluid, brake fluid and coolant from German Auto tech Friday. 
On Saturday I put my Montreals on with a set of Falken winter tires. Then I gave it a much needed vacuum (first clean, its still gross) also fixed my radio (fuse blown by previous owner in back of deck.) 

On Sunday I went to Cambridge auto wreckers, picked up a set of audi aero arms, as well as a new beetle wiper motor and transmission. Replaced the wiper transmission and new arms. 

Trying to figure out what’s wrong with my CCM/Interior electrics. I have pulled the door cards and unplugged all interior lights, I still can’t figure out where my short is. Every time I put a fuse in fuse 14 it blows. Does anyone have any recommendations on what to check next? 
TO DO LIST 
-FIX Electrical problem (fuse 14/CCM) 
-Replace Emergency break cables 
-Replace Control arms 
-Replace Fuel Filter 
-Bleed break/master cylinder system 
-Coolant Flush 
-Power steering flush 

To get 
-beetle lower valence/grills and fog lights 
-amp wiring kit 
-yellow diesel jug (freakin guy wouldn’t let me use a brand new red one) 


Waiting for 
-Control arm bolts from Dealership (to arrive Dec. 6th) 

Thinkin about 
-I have TT spindles and spare 1.8t breaks I could swap them to give the beetle better handling and breaking. 
-takin it to my mechanic to the Tbelt


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

*December 7th 2012*

Today i orderd 
Tie rods assemblies (both sides) 
Ball joint kits (both sides) 

Yesterday i went to two Canadian Tires looking for a Yellow Diesel jerrycan. ended up with a 20L one. (need it to prime fuel filter) 

My gas light came on at 720km which isnt bad considering it was all city, lets see how it will do after the fuel filter, and air filters. 

Im also considering buying a chip this weekend. i believe its RC2 or RC3 or something.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I would stop "thinking about" the timing belt and get it done. Especially before you start modding it. Making sure maintenance is up to date is important before modding.


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh trust me I am fully aware maintenance is paramount, when I say thinking about getting the timming belt donem I'm reffering to brining it to my mechanic vs doing it my self.

On friday I last minute order some tirod assemblies and balljoints 

Oh a side note I got a new everstart maxx H6 battery from walmart on sunday, fits pretty clean and its pretty much the biggest battery I could find for the size. Ill let you guys know how she works out.

I was also able to install the control arms, ball joints, and ebrake cables this weekend. (Drive like new)


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

*December 14th 2012*

This is the first time i have ever lost my car key....
I have looked over every inch of my house..... it went missing off my kitchen table however my work pass, house keys, and wallet are all still there...

I orderd a new set of keys from VW today. 
Total cost 248.60 for one switch blade key, with transmitter. and a spare vallet key. 

I placed the order 10:30am, and the guy said it should be ready for pick up Tomorrow morning. 

heres the thing, he said SHOULD, should doesnt mean it will; And i need my Car to DJ tomorrow night. So does anyone know if it is possible to wire up a switch to put the car in ACC mode ? I already have a push start to the starter, so as long as the car is in ACC i will start and drive.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I feel like that's way more money for those keys than it should be. Not sure about Canada, but I know in the US, the '99 didn't have an immobilizer and so you can get your keys purchased and cut pretty easily and cheaply. 

Sidewinder keys is where we have gotten keys from before. He cuts them based on VIN. Looks like it would be $95 USD for a switchblade and key. Don't remember how much he charged to cut ours. But I don't think getting it cut, and the valet key, would be near what you paid.


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah the 99s here don't have immobalizer either, 
I didn't really have a choice on the price of the keys and that's only for the keys them selves, that doesn't include programming or setting up the transmitter
My bill was broken down like
Valet key - 64
Flip key - 74
Transmitter - 100 (or something like that, don't remember tranmisster cost but can look it up when I get home) 

They cut mine from the vin aswell but I belive the company we use is valeo

What I was talking about rigging up would have worked, you just need to pay close attention to bentley manual electrical diagrams and wire exactly what u want to happen in.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

What do you mean by transmitter? The remote? You can program the remote yourself. You definitely way overpaid.


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

I know i can program it my self, hense the reason i did not pay them an hour to program it. 
The remote is made up of two parts.

The transmitter is the back half of the flip key with the buttons, the flip key is just the top half of the flip key. They are two different part numbers to make one key. (pull your key apart to change the battery, the bottom half is the transmitter the top half is the key)

I also orderd a Valet key, I ordered mine with a passat part number to get the light on it. 

Im not sure how you think i overpaid. 
74 for the flip key 
100 for the transmitter
64 of the vallet key
%1.13 for tax ended up to like $250

I bought the vallet as a spare so i wouldnt be out a key if i ever lost it again.
Not sure what i overpaid for....

Do you know somewhere that will make me a key cheaper ?


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

I was getting sick of the destroyed Barn interior; and haveing trouble finding a set of beetle or audi TT seats. I decided to pick up a Bissell Auto Care Pro Heat Carpet cleaner, iv used the Regular non-heated version several times and was alway impressed. 
No my interior looks and smells borderline brand new. 

Still havnt figured out the CCM/Fuse 14 issue... but working on it


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Got the CCM issues all sorted, now i need to recode my new keys, timing belt, and new interior.


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Replaced burt out brake light
adjusted Ebrake Cable 
Reattatch passenger door handle clip


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

I also bought some dirty 911 Seats for my GTI. So the beetle will Get some Leathers and a custom back seat


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Went out during Lunch today and got a Etest. 

Not bad considering its close to 350k, sat for a year, and needs nothing


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

I do not really like the beetle back seat set up, has anyone changed them out ? 

do TT seats fit ? 
anyone modify mk4 seats to fit ?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:thumbup:Sounds like this will be a nice driver.


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

pickewd up a mkv GTI steering wheel for my GTI, ill be using it in the beetle until the BT is done


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

shes really grown on me now, came out of night school and took this. 

wiper transmission broke again, fixed it but now they park in the middle go up, then full down, then half back up lol. i know how to fix it just havnt had the time.


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Have been Fairly busy recently, not able to post updates. 
My window fell in the other day, so i got a new window panel to swap in. 
I swapped my 1999.5 gti leathers over to the beetle, night and day difference in comfort. 
Drove to Montreal for the weekend, on our way back my tensioner and serp belt broke out side of kingston. 
call canadian tire who has the parts, get to the candian tire to find out they made a mistake and it would take a week to get replacement parts, so instead bought a battery charger. 

Because its a TDI with out spark plugs and ect, the battery lasts a bit longer with out the alternator recharging it. We drove 150km then stopped for recharging 4 times and made it home for work the next day. 

Now that im back in town i decided its time to get this thing reliable. 
its going for a timing belt job thursday. 
what should i have the shop do? 
-timing belt 
-tensioner 
-serp belt 
-waterpump 
-thermostat 
what else whiles he is in there 

the car is at 356000


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Absolutely every piece the timing belt touches - tensioner, rollers, etc. There are some good, complete kits out there. You'll also need new motor mount bolts, and a few others as well that are all one-time use stretch bolts. And G12 coolant. Lots of kits have all of this in them. 

How old is the fuel filter?


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah sorry i meant timing belt kit, so everything the timing belt touches. 
I’m having a trusted German shot do it, with 25 year experience with tdi, so im sure they will use G12. 
I only use new stretch bolts, and im going to order the vibra-technics mounts but will I can do the mounts in an afternoon another time. 
I was thinking more along the lines of internal engine components


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Picked up a set of 20th suspension the other day. 

should get some picks up soon


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

does anyone make FMIC piping for TDI beetles?


----------

